# Extending my existing flat roof workshop



## OLD (5 Apr 2008)

I built the shop 16 years ago its been since modified for double doors and the passage way between it and the garage was sheeted over and doors fitted for dust extractor 





The plan is to use existing doors and window frame . After extracting frame made small window bricked up a support pillar and cut remaining brickwork for demolition later also temp closed remainder of window hole.
























Modified door for more light




Sheeted over from garage to new flat roof.




Roof to be warm type using kingspan thermaroof tr31
















This is the story so far, the existing shop will also be reroofed so more to follow


----------



## Shultzy (5 Apr 2008)

Can't see the pics, it asks for a login


----------



## OPJ (5 Apr 2008)

I'm having the same problem as Shultzy, I'm afraid. It also says the very first photo on the dust extractor can not be found.


----------



## OLD (5 Apr 2008)

Hopefully you should have links now.


----------



## OPJ (5 Apr 2008)

Ah, yes, I can see it all now.  

Don't like the look that guy's giving you in the second photo though!! :? :shock:


----------



## billbeee (5 Apr 2008)

Hi All,
"Roof to be warm type" 
This is the second time I have come across this in a few days, what do you actually mean?

Cheers
Bill


----------



## OLD (5 Apr 2008)

Conventional loft/flat roof insulation is cold roof it insulates then any water vapour passing through is taken away by the cold cross ventilating air above the insulation.
This system stops water vapour with foil, insulates and can then have a impermeable roof covering directly applied no ventilation its a clever simple system.
http://www.sustainworld.com/images/shared/companies/Thermaroof TR31 2005.pdf


----------



## OLD (6 Apr 2008)

More pictures.












A slightly unusual layout but i think it will be quite useful .


----------



## Mike.C (6 Apr 2008)

Nice one, with all that extra space I bet your well chuffed :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mrbingley (7 Apr 2008)

Mike.C":3rupgo7j said:


> Nice one, with all that extra space I bet your well chuffed :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Unfortunately. Two hours after the official opening of the workshop extension, all free space had disappeared & now he's back to square one. :wink: 

Chris.


----------

